# Favorite Dual Breed?



## DaniMomma (Sep 9, 2017)

I would like to get into dairy goats, but with two kids under 3 and a husband who works 24hr shifts, milking at the same time twice a day is not something I can do right now. So I was thinking about raising and breeding meat goats right now with the hope of milking them in a couple of years. What breed would be good for this? We have plenty of space (we're on 65 acres) so that's not an issue.


----------



## Rocky Girl (Sep 20, 2017)

From my understanding the Nubians are a good dual purpose breed they give a good amount of milk and are large enough that the extra kids can be raised for meat.

The only downside that I have heard is that they are loud. Everyone will have a different experience based on their own individual goats but the general consensus is that nubians are the divas of the dairy goats.


----------



## DaniMomma (Sep 20, 2017)

Rocky Girl said:


> From my understanding the Nubians are a good dual purpose breed they give a good amount of milk and are large enough that the extra kids can be raised for meat.
> 
> The only downside that I have heard is that they are loud. Everyone will have a different experience based on their own individual goats but the general consensus is that nubians are the divas of the dairy goats.



Thanks. I just *love* the look of Nubians with their Roman noses and big ears. We live on 65 acres, so noise isn't that big of a deal. Plus, we have a rooster so we're used to it
I've heard mixed opinions on Nigerian dwarfs as a dual breed, too. We don't have a space issue that necessitates a small breed, but we're also not oppressed to small meat sources since we have meat rabbits


----------



## Rocky Girl (Sep 20, 2017)

DaniMomma said:


> Thanks. I just *love* the look of Nubians with their Roman noses and big ears. We live on 65 acres, so noise isn't that big of a deal. Plus, we have a rooster so we're used to it
> I've heard mixed opinions on Nigerian dwarfs as a dual breed, too. We don't have a space issue that necessitates a small breed, but we're also not oppressed to small meat sources since we have meat rabbits




I've heard of a few people that used them as a dual purpose it just depends on how much milk/meat you want for your family. Their milk is really high in butterfat but some people find them hard to milk due to their small size. Some lines have better udder and teat size than others. another option would be a Pygmy goat consider more a meat breed but some milk them has well.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 20, 2017)

I think out would be easier to turn the excess dairy bucks into meat than it would be to get a milk supply from a meat goat. 

Although a few Pygmies my be descent milkers, they are a meat breed and I think it would be better to go with a well bred Nigerian if you're looking for milk and smaller size.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 20, 2017)

DaniMomma said:


> Thanks. I just *love* the look of Nubians with their Roman noses and big ears.





Rocky Girl said:


> another option would be a Pygmy goat consider more a meat breed but some milk them has well.



Add the two together and make yourself some Kinder Goats.  I'm milking a Kinder and a Nubian right now...  The kinder who is about 50lbs lighter than the Nubian and eats less feed is giving just a tiny bit less milk than her mother, the Nubian. Sweet, delicious, creamy and delicious!

Kinder males are meatier than Nubian males and should make a nice medium sized carcass.  Eventually I'll keep one long enough to butcher one myself...


----------



## Sophienee (Jun 6, 2018)

What size do Kinders get to be? Sounds like maybe what we are looking for. Good milk taste and production and good meat percentage as well. Just read 60% dress out.??


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 7, 2018)

Leaving kids on doe makes regular milking moot.  Pick a breed you like to look at, cause you will be looking at them a lot.  Join American Dairy Goat Association and use membership guide to find local breeders.  Visit, hang out and find one you can talk to...when you purchase animals from a reputable breeder you are also getting mentoring!!  Find your local goat club as they can be fun and a life saver.  
Repeatedly due to longer loin the Nubian surpasses all meat breeds for carcass yield.  However, something should be said that many ethnic markets are about size and buyer doesn't care if it is a four year old 45# pygmy or a 45# four month old Nubian.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 7, 2018)

You don't have to milk twice a day.  I milk my Nigerians once in the morning and it really frees up the evening chores.  I can find people who can help me feed and water in the evening, but if I had to get someone to milk, I'd be out of luck. Their milk tastes great!


----------



## Sophienee (Jun 7, 2018)

What do you all think about the Nigerian Dwarf for meat and milk? I hear the milk is great, but we were hoping for a dual purpose. They are plentiful where we are and seem to be much easier to find than the kinders. and at a much more reasonable price. So many q's, still learning.      Or what are your very favorite dual purpose that don't get to terribly large?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 8, 2018)

We have Nigerians. Haven’t eaten one. We have kids born in Jan that are about 25-30#. Something to keep in mind as there isn’t much meat on that carcass...

Have you considered Minis? There are Minis of each dairy breed that were bred by crossing with a Nigerian buck. You can buy Minis or breed your own. Essentially you’ll get a larger male with a more thickness than a purebred dairy and a female that can take in less feed and give almost as much milk as a Standard female. 

We actually bought two LaMancha doelings this year to start raising our own Minis using our Nigerian bucks. 

Check out MDGA or Miniature Dairy Goat Association for information and links about each of the breeds and breeders. 

We co-raise our kids. It’s more work in that you have to work at socializing the kids or they won’t be tame like bottle babies. It’s a benefit because I only milk once a day after the kids are two weeks old and separated for eight hours prior. Works well for me. I’ll stick to once a day milking even after everyone is weaned. 

Exactly 12 hrs apart is very difficult here too. (3 under 6, youngest has Spina Bifida, both work off the farm, other animals and obligations.) My goal is the same time every morning. Pulling babies in the evening is pretty easy and can be done quickly, even if evening chores are done earlier.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 8, 2018)

For those looking at smaller sized goats, I agree with all the replies.  For Dannimomma, who has no issue with size...I would suggest the Nubians you like, cross with a well developed Boer buck.  The kids will be well fed as the Nubians produce nicely, when fully weaned you will have PLENTY of milk.   The kids will grow well and give you more meat on that long Nubian carcass.

I did this in the past when I kept a sizeable herd of Full blood Boers. The crossbred does were also good livestock.  Both have the drop ears.  Just get a well muscled buck, nothing puny.  My 1/2 blood kids brought good $$ and I always had a waiting list of buyers.   The 1/2 blood goats did have a heavier body to them but still the longer leg of Nubian.


----------

